# Wacom Intuos S (a6 wide) oder Bamboo Fun  Pen & Touch



## mita1982 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich hatte früher ein Graphiere 4 von Wacom aber dann ist irgendwie der Stift oder so Kaputgeangen, und ich habe es aufgeben.

Einige Jahre später während meiner Ausbildung zum Medieninformatiker habe ich dann noch eins gegönnt. Ein Genius, fast DIN A 4! 
Das sollte 1024 Druckstufen, kam mir aber nicht so vor. Doch auch dies war ffehlerhaft. Nach einiger Zeit hatte es einen Zeilensprung! 
Und es war mit auch ein wenig zuuuuuuuuu Klobig mit dem Transport zur Schule usw.

Jetrzt habe ich gesehen, dass man für knapp 200€ ein Intuos4 S mit 

6 Expresskeys 
Touchwheel
2048 Drückstufen
5.080 lpi Auflösung
158 x 98mm aktive Fläche
50° Neigungswinkel * <- Wozu ist das gut? Kann einer das erklären? *

Oder für 170€ Ein Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch.

4 Expresskeys 
Multitouch wie beim iPhone...
1024 Drückstufen
2.540 lpi Auflösung
 217 mm x 137 mm aktive Fläche

Lohnt der Aufpreis wirklich zu einem Intuos4 S oder ist die Größere Fläche vom Bamboo Fun Medium ein größerer Vorteil?
Oder reicht gar ein kleines Fun für knapp 80€?

Kann einer mal die Beiden vergleichen zum Graphire4 oder Genius Tablet wenn er es kennt?

Ich will dasmit Alles in Photoshop machen können. also, auschneiden, Auswählen, Retouchieren digital Painting. airbrushing etc.

Kann einer erklären was es mit den Verschiedenen Spitzen vom Intuos4 aufsich hat? Und muss ich die verschiednen Stifte haben um verschiedene Effekte zu erzielen? 
Für mich sieht das nur aus.. das der eine stifft von der Egonmie fetter ist als der Andere,. Ok nur beim der Airbush stift sieht halt airbrushmässig aus.. 

*Aber Braucht man all diese Spitzen und Stiffte oder kann man alles auch mit einem Standartstift vom Intuos gar Bamboo?*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,

habe leider grad nicht die Zeit, auf alle Fragen zu antworten.
Deshalb hier nur was zum Thema Intuos 4 und unterschiedliche Stifte.

Ein großer Vorteil des Intuos ist, wie du schon entdeckt hast, die Neigung.
Dass das Tablett also die Neigung des Stiftes erkennt und du damit in
Photoshop auch Pinselparameter beeinflussen kannst, ist ein riesen Vorteil,
wenn du Malen oder Retuschieren möchtest.

Grob gesagt: Wenn du mit einem Kohlestift zeichnest, dann kannst du auch
durch unterschiedliche Haltung / Neigung unterschiedliche Strichdicken
erzielen, oder z.B. beim Airbrush einen ganz anderen Farbfluss erzeugen.
All diese Feinheiten (oder auch ganz andere Parameter von Pinselspitzen)
lassen sich damit während des Zeichnens variieren. Sehr schöne Sache.

Natürlich braucht man wohl in den seltensten Fällen alle angebotenen Stifte
für das Intuos 4. Aber es gibt schon ein paar, die man dann gerne hätte, klar.
Wenn du gerne wie mit einem Pinsel malen willst, dann fühlt es sich für den
sensiblen Künstler komisch an, wenn der Stift wie ein Kuli auf dem Tablett
"rumkratzt". 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mita1982 (21. Juni 2010)

Kann sonst keiner seine Meinung sagen


----------



## intuosnutzer (29. Juni 2010)

intuos4....damit haste auf dauer mehr fun als mit dem bamboo....bei der größe kommt es drauf an, ob du mit klar kommst....nutze selber das i4 s und finde die aktive fläche optimal.
wie schon gesagt wurde sind die unterschiedlichen stifte und versch. stiftspitzen optimal und erzeugen ein nahezu realistisches schreib/malgefühl..wenn du nicht unbedingt auf die größe wert legst, dann investier in das intuos...bekommste schon ab 180€....


----------



## mita1982 (30. Juni 2010)

Da ich jetzt wieder einen Job habe, habe ich erkannt, dass ich viel weniger Zeit für kreative aufgeban habe. Daher habe ich mir das Bamboo Touch & Pen für knappe 85€ gegönnt. Und erste Gehversuche waren sehr erfolgreich.. Nur die Fläche ist schon zerkratzt man sieht also wo genau ich das "auge" gemalt habe.. Hoffe, dass das nicht so schlim ist...


----------



## darKuser (1. Juli 2010)

ja,
 die frage is wieviel du damit machst ? wenn du digital art machst also richtige bilder zeichnest, dann das intuos4 aber wenn dann auf keine fall das kleine ...das finde ich is raus geschmissens geld. 

Da reichen auch die Bamboos etc auch die für um die 100. 

Wenn man viel dran arbeitet dann is das kleine anstrengend und geht, finde ich auf die Hand. Mein tip mehr investieren und ein M oder L kaufen, ich denke in der uni haben wir die M und die sind super! 

Arbeite gerade selbst zu  hause mit einem alten kleinen Bamboo und nach 3-4 stunden geht das echt auf die Finger.
In der Uni die großen sind angenehmer ... grad auch zum arbeiten. 
Die zusatz tasten und das rad mit 4 modi brauch man nicht umbedingt-> wenn dann sollte man sich alle wichtigen Funktionen auf die Tasten legen, dass man die Tastatur nicht mehr zum arbeiten brauch.


----------

